# Hard hats ?



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I never wear them. Our pipe layer wears one when he is in the box, but that is it. Anybody else wear them ?


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

i can't stand them. 
they suck :blink:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Manatory item in our vechicles, usually only wear it when I suspect someone may want to drop something on me.:w00t: Its a sweet one,white, with my name on it and the companys. I try to keep it polished up hanging on my rear window.:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

after having OSHIRT fine me $500 about 5-6 yrs ago. we wear them. i hate the things, but damn tough to get employees to wear them if you don't wear one yourself. as you can see in my avatar, we also do the flourescent vest thing. makes a lot of sense when in this particular picture, we're out in the middle of a prairie in south dakota!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ratchet adjsuting hardhats and stylish safety glasses are a must anymore. I even like fulltime safety vests but haven't yet fully implemented their use except for streetwork.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey pipe, you got a good lead on where to find 'stylish' safety glasses?
All the ones for painters seem to be tinted for exterior work, and I want them for drywall repair/sanding ceilings/overhead type stuff.

BTW, we do hardhats only on large commercial/construction jobs. Never needed them for small commercial (offices, storefronts, etc.) or residential.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hey pipe, you got a good lead on where to find 'stylish' safety glasses?


http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatDsp?storeId=6970&N=95+1458&Ne=2


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I go threw phases, I'll make the fellas wear hard hats when we hit overhead work, then I'll slack up for painting or flooring, then back to the hat trick later.

One time on a demo I pulled up to the site to see no hats. Warning bells went off. I made the fellas slip under the plastic. No more than 3 minutes later a bowling ball size concrete stone fell off the wall and damn near knocked a maggot out, with the hat on. I couldn't imagine the damage without.

Bob


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> after having OSHIRT fine me $500 about 5-6 yrs ago.


My father-in-law is a safety inspector for OSHA. He is always asking me how deep I dug today. I always tell him 2 ft :laughing:


----------



## hilltop (Apr 19, 2006)

It been a few years since I was on a job where a hard hat wasn't required by the GC and the land owners. It doesn't really bother me to wear it and it's saved me a few times where I've bumped my head pretty hard working up in the steel.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> My father-in-law is a safety inspector for OSHA. He is always asking me how deep I dug today. I always tell him 2 ft :laughing:


If it was me, I'd as him to come on as safety director. What a resource he'd be.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i know for a fact that OSHA uses one call permits as a database to find out who/where/when/how deep contractors are digging. the inspector that fined me told us.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> i know for a fact that OSHA uses one call permits as a database to find out who/where/when/how deep contractors are digging. the inspector that fined me told us.


My one call office doesn't collect depth data. Does yours?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ours doesn't either. From what my father-in-law tells me, that 9 times out of 10, if you are in public view, someone will call the office and report people in a trench. By law, he has to report to the scene to check it out. He says that sometimes the calls are B/S, but most of the time, they are not. Also, he catches alot of people just by driving by on his way to somewhere else.

I'll ask him about the one calls.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Sun Brims*

I like the hard hats with the all around sun brim. I wear one all the time. They are useful and they serve the purpose of protection and look great. Try the kind with the sun brim. Awesome.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Chicks Dig em too*

Oh, did I mention that chicks really dig them too?


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Wolf said:


> Oh, did I mention that chicks really dig them too?


Not when they are supposed to wear them. :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

5 years ago I made up a 5 gal. pail with a screw on top for each worker. In that pail is a hard hat, ear muffs, 50 pair of ear plugs, safety glasses, safety goggles, 10 dust masks, 10 pair cotton black dot gloves, 1 pair orange rubber coated gloves. Some clean rags.

It takes some doing to keep up on replacing things used and people don't use things as they should. I am going to try this year to get better at speaking to people about using equipment when required.

3 years ago I came on a job around 1pm and found a guy cutting with a grinder without safety glasses. He had been doing it all day. I made him put on a pair. 2 hours latter I got a call that they needed me to come to the job. He got a chip in his eye with the glasses on!

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> 5 years ago I made up a 5 gal. pail with a screw on top for each worker.
> 
> Nick


Nick,
What was the purpose of the screw on top of the bucket? How long was it?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

screw on top. not a screw on top of it. It has a seal and keeps the dirt and rain out makes a good lunch seat.


Nick


----------

